# installed a r32 rear swaybar today



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

and due to my exhaust it did not fit. if i didn't have a rear exhaust it would have fit. i have have a straight pipe with no mufflers so any exhaust with a muffler would be harder. WTS r32 rear swaybar


----------



## Scratchmaster_J (Jan 18, 2007)

But why would you put an R32 rear sway bar? $208 gets you a 24mm H&R sway that is 3 way adjustable and its actually meant for your car. Just cause the 32 looks like an MKV doesnt mean everything on the drivetrain will transfer over.


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

unless a friend of yours has an R32 and pulled it off and gave it to you for a pretty fair price, the H&R would have been a much more frugal decision.


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

25$ 2000 miles used and it would have worked if i could have just moved the exhaust a bit


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

you can move the exhaust a bit...


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

i moved the exhaust a bit but its still not enough


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

cut and weld maybe? if it's not worth the trouble / cost of that, just go and buy the right piece.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

The sway bar was designed for the exhaust going straight dow the center of the car. 
You would need to change the fuel tank and the exhaust just to get everything to work right.


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

if i dumped the exhaust under the car or out the side ide be fine.


----------



## 2000 vrsiiick (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*

or maybe a GTI rsb... same size as the R32 and it fits fine...


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sl33pyb* »_if i dumped the exhaust under the car or out the side ide be fine.

Rule of thumb, Don't make a more costly or permanent modification, revolve around a cheaper or less pertinent modification. Smaller Modifications should compliment larger modifications. 
Get your exhaust right, and how you'd like it, then make things work around that. 




_Modified by turbomonkeyexpress at 9:12 PM 7-27-2008_


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

the gti rsb was a good improvement over the stock rabbit one. got mine for free for trading a can of plastidip lol


----------

